
Ask HN: How did you come to know about HN? - tseeker
I have been using HN for the past 5 odd years, but it occurred to me today, that HN&#x2F;HN links don’t show up on google search. I realized, I came to know about HN through my workmate. Wonder If I would have found HN If it hadn’t been for that workmate. How did you find about HN ?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I was looking to write a spam filter and came across Paul Graham's essays. I
read them all, then produced a graphic of relationships between them:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssays.html](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssays.html)

I haven't updated that in ages - not sure I still have the code for it.

I send a link to that to PG, and he said I should submit it to HN.

So I did.

Original:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=368657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=368657)

Revisited:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=397408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=397408)

Wow. 2008/11/18\. Over 7 years ago.

~~~
qubex
Somehow Flipboard surfaced it in relation to my various technical curiosities.
Several years later it dawned upon me that this was not an aggregated feed but
an actual individual source, and a totally trivial amount of delving led me to
locate the actual origin. I registered and stayed.

------
larrykubin
I was on reddit pretty early on when it was mostly programming links and PG
essays. There was a submission announcing "Startup News" and I clicked it and
signed up. I searched to find the original announcement, this may be the first
post:

[https://www.reddit.com/comments/15gkq/startup_news_ycombinat...](https://www.reddit.com/comments/15gkq/startup_news_ycombinator_enters_the_social_news)

------
rbrogan
Came across this debate about OO:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4245737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4245737)

Thought the discussion was pretty good. Was frustrated with OO at the time and
wanting to get away from it. Interestingly, it is currently the second result
for "OO sucks" on Google.

------
partisan
I came here through a mention on the
[http://www.JoelOnSoftware.com](http://www.JoelOnSoftware.com) Business Of
Software forum. I unfortunately missed the party there and it was already
dying down when I started reading the forum on a regular basis.

------
Acconut
People, I followed on Twitter, kept sharing links mentioning HN or citing from
comments. After some time I decided to check it about but it took me some time
until I realized what this "thing" was and appreciate the value behind it.

------
sohkamyung
Via mentions in Google Plus, I believe.

Just as important, I stayed here because the conversations here are good
(polite, with thoughtful posts).

------
lsiunsuex
I think Gizmodo linked to some thing here a few years ago and I started
obsessively coming here since.

------
Gustomaximus
Discussing the more thoughtful sub-Reddits with a friend. HN came into the
discussion.

------
hanniabu
I was looking at online tutorials and hacker news was one of the tabs in the
browser.

------
gadders
Michael Arrington linked to it from TechCrunch a few years ago.

------
64bitbrain
Techcrunch lead me to ycombinator and ycombinator lead me to HN.

------
DanBC
There was a bunch of HN posts posted to hackaday.

